# AeroGarden



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Let the growing begin.

My mother-in-law got me one of these for Christmas. She knows I like to cook, and we grow (my wife mostly) a kick ass garden every year. But living up here in the Northeast, you really cant grow things year round. To me there is nothing like fresh herbs for cooking. Or fresh garden veggies for that matter.

This kit works like an aquarium, you fill it with water, throw some nutrient tabs in it, the light turns on for 16 hours then turns off for 8 hours. This kit is self sufficient. In 2 weeks it will flash to remind me to fill the water level, and add 2 nutrient tabs (provided in kit).

This will be an ongoing review with a weekly update to see if this thing really delivers.

Product: Aerogarden
Website: https://www.aerogrow.com/

Mine came with the Gourmet Herb kit:
The Gourmet Herb kit contains a wide variety of today’s most popular herbs for adding fresh, zesty flavor to meals. Turn everyday meals into extraordinary dishes. The kit contains seven popular culinary herbs, including: Cilantro, Chives, Italian Basil, Purple Basil, Dill, Mint and Parsley. Begin harvesting in three to four weeks and continue harvesting for four to five months.

They make more kits: Available kits

*12/28/2007*
The Kit out of the box!






All set up!





The Pod Shot!





Another Pod Shot!


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

*01/03/2008*

Italian Basil is the winner out the gate!





Purple Basil in second place!


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

*1/5/2008*

Spreading like wildfire!





Cilantro growing tall!





It has been 8 days since this experiment has started, so far so good.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 5, 2008)

#1. I don't have a place to put one.
#2. We really don't use a lot of fresh herbs (more spices than herbs)
and...
#3. Our cats would eat the herbs before we used them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2008)

That is awesome - I am big fan of fresh herbs as well (the eating kind, you sick people) and grow all sorts of stuff in the summer. My solution is to harvest everything in the fall and freeze them - most of the herbs retain their fresh flavor out of the freezer.

I want to install a greenhouse one day


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 6, 2008)

esquired said:


> That is awesome - I am big fan of fresh herbs as well (the eating kind, you sick people) and grow all sorts of stuff in the summer.




HEHEHE reminds me of the Saturday Night Live skit.........You Put Your Weeeeeed In It!!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

esquired said:


> I want to install a greenhouse one day



So does my wife! I have seen kits from a few bucks to over the top ones.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

The project is looking good!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2008)

That thing is awesome. That woulda been a perfect Christmas gift for my girl....oh well she had to settle for a new benchmade folder and other stuff. I love fresh herbs, I could live on fresh basil, if need be.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> I am big fan of fresh herbs as well (the eating kind, you sick people)



I am a big fan of ALL types. ha. That thing looks pretty sweet. It would be good for us. My back patio doesn't get enough sun for a good harvest. Although, my actual apartment doesn't have enough room for such an aparatus. Fresh herbs are much better than dried. Rosemary, sage, basil, and cilantro are my favorites. Be careful not to actually cook leafy herbs (i.e. cilantro in salsa, basil in tomato sauce). Just add them at the end, a couple minutes before serving.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2008)

*1/7/2008*











*1/9/2008*


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 9, 2008)

ok ill admit it because No one else will, id chuck them herb seeds away that came with the aerogarden and use my own seeds....... :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

*01/11/2008*

Today the Aerogarden was flashing. I filled the water and added 2 nutrient tablets as directed and hit the reset button.


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

*1/15/08*


----------



## Popeye (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like you can harvest some chives for your baked potato any time now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/24/2008*

Almost Time!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 24, 2008)

Man that basil is huge! Better snip it before it takes over!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking great Jim!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks awesome Jim!! That is totally cool. I thought I was really doing something big when I took a seed out of a lemon I ate and planted it and started growing my own little lemon tree.(pics later)


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2008)

*1/28/2008*

I had to cut the basil because it was towering over the other herbs. I should of read the directions...They said to pinch the top to stunt the growth and make the leaves fuller.

Basil tasted awesome, and so did the chives in the wifes mashed potatoes.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a success!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2008)

That thing is so cool. I will definately be buying one for my girlfriend. We will have to call you Dr. Greenthumb from now on :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Jim,
Do you think the bad taste would be attributed to the nutrient tabs? Is that thing like hydroponics (soil-less)? Might try another batch in small pots under the grow light to compare taste?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2008)

Flounderhead - he said awesome, not awful!

OK you deserve this - click here CLICK


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim,
> Do you think the bad taste would be attributed to the nutrient tabs? Is that thing like hydroponics (soil-less)? Might try another batch in small pots under the grow light to compare taste?



No bad taste at all! and Yes its all hydroponics. Underneath the cups is about a gallon of water. Every 2 weeks it flashes to remind you to fill the water and drop a couple of nutrient tabs. I did notice though as the plants get taller, they drink more water, so I have been adding a cup every 4-5 days.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2008)

OOPS, Guess I should wear my glasses when reading these posts. Sorry


----------



## Popeye (Jan 30, 2008)

esquired said:


> Flounderhead - he said awesome, not awful!
> 
> OK you deserve this - click here CLICK



I was going to click that link but got mezmor-hypnotized and went into some sort of trance until my screen saver kicked on. I need to set it for less than 2 hours for next time though.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good Jim. Does the light stay on 24/7?


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

nicdicarlo said:


> Looks good Jim. Does the light stay on 24/7?



No, Its on a timer. It shuts off every evening at 11:06 PM and then turns on in the morning, either six or eight hours later.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Jim said:


> It shuts off every evening at 11:06 PM



Yeah, that's the exact time I would have picked too :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

*2/4/08*

We have had the Basil and now chives! Awesome.









Here is a picture of the roots that are growing into the water.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2008)

So Jim,

Please, why 11:06pm. Reminds me of a gift card I got my mother for Christmas this past year. $26.01


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> So Jim,
> 
> Please, why 11:06pm. Reminds me of a gift card I got my mother for Christmas this past year. $26.01



After I set it up I had to read the directions on how to set up the timer....And thats the time I reset it.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 6, 2008)

Jim, I was just curious if you could grow any type of fruit or vegetable plant in that or did it just come with what you have in the pictures? Also,you may have already told but where did you come across that anyway?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've seen it on QVC before.


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

My mother in law got it for me for Xmas. 

The kit that came with it was the herbs...She also got me 2 additional sets of seeds

7 fancy lettuce variety
cherry tomatos

Im thinking of doing the tomatos next.


So far my only 2 complaints and they are not that big. These plants need constant filling of the water. It seems I'm adding 2-3 cups every other day.

The basil has grown out of control and has already reached the plant lights and is burning from the heat. I try to push the leaves down, but by the next morning they are up at the lights again. In other words I need to eat more food that requires fresh basil 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim:

Harvest the basil and put in in a ziplock bag in the freezer - it stay nice and fresh that way for anything that requires cooking with basil. (Not for raw of course)


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> Jim:
> 
> Harvest the basil and put in in a ziplock bag in the freezer - it stay nice and fresh that way for anything that requires cooking with basil. (Not for raw of course)



good idea!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 7, 2008)

You know what Pesto is don't you?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You know what Pesto is don't you?



Sure it was a magician says at the magic time!


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2008)

I might get one for my wife she loves tomatoes


Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Feb 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what Pesto is don't you?
> ...



No, It's a magician with a hairlip. na, nana, na...Pesto!
(shamelessly stolen from a Jeff Dunham routine)


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a good valentines day gift! Does anyone know if their in stores? Or do I have to order it online?


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Looks like a good valentines day gift! Does anyone know if their in stores? Or do I have to order it online?



JCPENNY has them. I think either bed bath and beyond or Linens and things has them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 7, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> Looks like a good valentines day gift! Does anyone know if their in stores? Or do I have to order it online?



What are YOU planning on growing?


----------



## Leibs16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Now now Dave, you know those days for me are over.


----------



## pbw (Mar 3, 2008)

We need update pics jim!


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

pbw said:


> We need update pics jim!



Ive got the last picture coming tonight! The experiment is over. This thing grew like wildfire. Ive got herbs up the wazoo. This aerogarden thing works, I feel like Im in the Amazon when I go into the kitchen.


----------



## pbw (Mar 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > We need update pics jim!
> ...



 8) Wonder if you could transplant them outside now.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

This will be the Conclusion of the Aerogarden review.

*02/16/08*







*03/03/08*







Conclusion: Does it work as advertised? Yes. You will get more herbs than you know what to do with.

Likes:
After setup, It pretty much runs on its own.
Easy to maintain.

Dislikes:
When the herbs start growing, obviously they need more water. The timer on the aerogarden flashes every 2 weeks to remind you to add a couple nutrient tabs and fill the reservoir with water. When the herbs get huge, plan on adding 16-32 ounces every 3-4 days.


Next up....The cherry tomatoes.

8)


----------



## pbw (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang that is huge! My wife didn't believe that thing worked until this thread!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 3, 2008)

Do they sell additional tabs? Can you raise the light ass'y higher?


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Do they sell additional tabs? Can you raise the light ass'y higher?



Yes, You start the light at the lowest setting, and then when the plants reach close to the light, you raise it up one notch, I think I raised it 3-4 times since the start. The last pictures show how how it gets.

They give you plenty of tablets, I think I still have enough tablets for another 6-8 tablets left. By then though the crop should be over.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2008)

The daughter is planning on moving to Texas in June or July and we will have her bedroom for "stuff" Wife's rocker and sewing will go in there and I was thinking of starting my garden seeds in there as well. Seems like the Aerogarden might be a nice thing to try too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> The daughter is planning on moving to Texas in June or July and we will have her bedroom for "stuff" Wife's rocker and sewing will go in there and I was thinking of starting my garden seeds in there as well. Seems like the Aerogarden might be a nice thing to try too.



Sounds like a new "man" room! Fishing rods and tackle, boat stuff and a big bait tank!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2008)

No, I think that will be the WOman room. I want a garage. That will be the man-cave. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I know I said no more pictures and that the review was over, But I just needed to show you how ridiculous this thing has become. It is growing out of control and I cant kill it.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 20, 2008)

A little more time and you'll have seeds for dill and cilantro next year


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> A little more time and you'll have seeds for dill and cilantro next year



A little more time and I will not be able to go into the kitchen! :LOL2:


----------

